# Knee injury and its effect on my BMQ date.



## kkramar (11 Aug 2010)

OK I've tried to do a search and find some information on what is going to happen to me and my course date.

I apologize if I've missed something in my search but if you could point me or quote me the right answers that would be appreciated.

So here's the deal, the last couple weeks I've been dealing with knee pain on the outside of my knee on my right leg. There is only 2 instances where i can really notice the pain. 
1. When I'm going down stairs and all my weight is on the one knee and its bent.
2. on my back stride of my jog where all my weight is on the one knee and I'm pushing off.

Now I've seen a couple docs at my clinic, one said it might just be over worked. The other said its sounds like tendinitis of the knee (this one sounds more accurate but I'm not sure).

Can anyone maybe enlighten me to there opinions as what it could be?

also

I have my enrollment on the 27th of Aug and I fly out on Sept 11. I've talked to my file manager about this, but she said to phone the medical officer on Monday. Now what I'm afraid of is that I could give him the wrong information as to whats wrong, and it could mess up my enrollment.

What is exactly going to happen to me if it turns out this injury can't get back to 100% by the time I get enrolled or leave for BMQ???

Really need some insight, I'm worried. I have no job at the end of the month since I thought I'd be leaving.

kkramar.


----------



## Nauticus (11 Aug 2010)

If your knee is injured, you won't be going to BMQ until it's healed. It's really not complicated.


----------



## kkramar (11 Aug 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> If your knee is injured, you won't be going to BMQ until it's healed. It's really not complicated.


thanks for you detailed and smart ass responds its not appreciated.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Aug 2010)

kkramar said:
			
		

> thanks for you detailed and smart *** responds its not appreciated.



Don't like common sense answers eh ?

Let me rephrase it for you in additional details :

If you are injured, you wont be going. 

Detailed enough ?


----------



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2010)

kkramar said:
			
		

> thanks for you detailed and smart *** responds its not appreciated.



What kind of smart *** comment was that?


You were given a straight forward answer.  The only smart *** is you.

If you have an injury, there is no way you will make it through BMQ.  End of story.


----------



## Franko (11 Aug 2010)

Due to _someone_ not being able to deal with the military community's common sense and direct way of answering, inherent in most soldiers.....

This thread is now *locked*. 

PM the OP if you can help clue him/ her in....but be gentle.         :

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

